# Sulcata Tortoise wanted



## DeeBug37 (Jun 29, 2018)

I am currently wanting one or two Sulactas, preferably already able to live outdoors. I have a large male sulcata and two leopards that I keep separated as I will my new tort babies as well. I live on acreage with plenty of room for roaming and grazing and already have housing with power and heat and lighting. I will be driving to Hollywood FL July 18-23 if anyone has any for adoption in that area also. 
I can and will provide pictures so you can see I will / do take very very good care of all my animals.
Thank you in advance, Dee Davis


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 29, 2018)

DeeBug37 said:


> I am currently wanting one or two Sulactas, preferably already able to live outdoors. I have a large male sulcata and two leopards that I keep separated as I will my new tort babies as well. I live on acreage with plenty of room for roaming and grazing and already have housing with power and heat and lighting. I will be driving to Hollywood FL July 18-23 if anyone has any for adoption in that area also.
> I can and will provide pictures so you can see I will / do take very very good care of all my animals.
> Thank you in advance, Dee Davis


You should check local rescues they're always full of adult Sulcata's that got too big.


----------



## DeeBug37 (Jul 1, 2018)

I have been actively searching the ones I know of with no luck at all
Do you happen to know of any you can refer me too?


----------



## dozertort (Sep 6, 2018)

I am in the Tampa, FL area and have a 5 yr old male I would be willing to adopt out to the right home. Message me if interested.


----------



## DeeBug37 (Sep 7, 2018)

I sent a reply to your original post, but yes I am intersted and thank you for considering me too. What will your adoption fee be? 
My name is Dee My number is 850-712-5868 thank you Jori


----------



## Gretchen76 (Nov 7, 2018)

Did you find a Sulcata? If not where do you live? Considering reforming our 2 year old.


----------



## Gtort.com (Jul 1, 2019)

DeeBug37 said:


> I am currently wanting one or two Sulactas, preferably already able to live outdoors. I have a large male sulcata and two leopards that I keep separated as I will my new tort babies as well. I live on acreage with plenty of room for roaming and grazing and already have housing with power and heat and lighting. I will be driving to Hollywood FL July 18-23 if anyone has any for adoption in that area also.
> I can and will provide pictures so you can see I will / do take very very good care of all my animals.
> Thank you in advance, Dee Davis


Hi where do you live?


----------



## DeeBug37 (Sep 19, 2019)

Florida Panhandle close to Alabama


----------



## Ben & Cieara (Sep 19, 2019)

The Turtle source is in fla. they sell all age groups...


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 8, 2019)

DeeBug37 said:


> I am currently wanting one or two Sulactas, preferably already able to live outdoors. I have a large male sulcata and two leopards that I keep separated as I will my new tort babies as well. I live on acreage with plenty of room for roaming and grazing and already have housing with power and heat and lighting. I will be driving to Hollywood FL July 18-23 if anyone has any for adoption in that area also.
> I can and will provide pictures so you can see I will / do take very very good care of all my animals.
> Thank you in advance, Dee Davis



Hello,
I have a male Sulcata that is 6 or 7 years old I think. I'm not sure. His shell from front to back is about 24 inches.
I'm not asking for any money. Just want to find him a good loving home with plenty of space to roam.
I'm located in California.


----------



## Stacy N-B (Nov 22, 2019)

If your still looking. I might be able to help


----------



## mfayena22 (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a few hatchling sulcatas if you are interested text me at 3479770311


----------



## Jvaughnn (Jul 10, 2020)

DeeBug37 said:


> I am currently wanting one or two Sulactas, preferably already able to live outdoors. I have a large male sulcata and two leopards that I keep separated as I will my new tort babies as well. I live on acreage with plenty of room for roaming and grazing and already have housing with power and heat and lighting. I will be driving to Hollywood FL July 18-23 if anyone has any for adoption in that area also.
> I can and will provide pictures so you can see I will / do take very very good care of all my animals.
> Thank you in advance, Dee Davis



I’m located in CT with a 4 year old male. He’s 12 inches long and looking for a warm, safe home where he can roam and graze all day. He’s very affectionate and also needs some human interaction.


----------

